# Red Eyed Tree Frogs vivarium set up



## Analogtactic (May 4, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum, I am about to get two red eyed tree froglets.

I have baught a exo-terra set up kit. Which consists if a 35X35X45 tank containing a background, fake fern and ivy, coconut husk fiber substrate, two water bowls, fake vine, it has a 5w heatmatt, UVB light and an extra 60w red night spot lamp which I added to help with heat and to be able to see the frogs at night.

The trouble I am having is that when ever I mist using my sprayer, my tempatute drops to 20degrees when I get the humidity up to 80-90% and when I return home from work in the after noon I find the humidity down to 50% and the temperature at 28.

I seem to have either correct humidity or correct temperature but never at the same time, is this balance normal or is there a better way for me to achieve this balance.

I have two weeks before I get my froglets and want the perfect environment for them.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

The humidity will obviously rise when you mist the tank, as will the temperature drop when it's misted if the water is cool.

What are the temps and humidity levels before you mist?

Have a read of the sticky above by andaroo about RETF care.


----------



## Analogtactic (May 4, 2011)

First thing in the morning it's about 22 and humidity is at about 70%.
and the afternoon mist it's like 28 and 50-60%


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

Interesting that the 5 watt heat mat is getting a high temp.....is it inside or outside the viv? I would place it outside the viv anyway. Really a thermostat should be added to a heat source.

60 watt red heat lamp? is that inside the viv? There is a danger of overheating a smallish viv and the frogs may even jump onto it at night.
So, I'd have a lower watt lamp and place it outside....or if you keep to the same bulb, then place it well away from the mesh. (BUT...then you have the problem of keeping humidity up as you'd need to cover the mesh).

Too high a temp will kill the frogs much more quickly than a drop to the upper teens Celsius.

Humidity.....spraying water is not the same as humidity (but that is a long story)

There are loads of ways of buffering the humidity.....
...have loads of moss (not plastic) and living plants in the viv.
...install a fogger system
...install a rain-system (not easy in a smallish viv, and you'd only really see the benefits if you want to breed these in the future)
... have a body of water with an air-stone hooked to an aquarium air pump
.... design a small water feature with properly filtered water and not such that the frogs can fall in the water and get stuck and drown Or where they can cause a biological hazard.

The first 2 are the easiest.

ian


----------



## Analogtactic (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for getting back to me

The heat matt is taped to the bottom of the tank on the outside glass.

The red lamp is installed sitting on top of the mesh lid. I could try and raise this.

Regards to getting live plants, I think this is a good idea, I was not happy with the fake furn and ivy, Red Eyed Tree frogs prefer broad leaf plants don't they.

You guys got any recommendations for a good plant? And are these available from most garden centre's or best Internet ordered.

Moss I asume peat moss is good? And with regards to attaching this, I had seen a video or someone siliconing the moss to a expanding foam background, is this the only way or can I attach it to my background via other methods?

I can maybe send a photo of my set up?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

You really should not need a red lamp, and this is going to dry out the air...mine are usually kept at between 23 and 27 with low humidity (50) and I find this to be the best way...Andaroo and I keep our tanks with the same opinion, that lower humidity is best...if you have not already, please read his sticky...not other care sheets as they often tell you to keep the frogs too hot and too wet


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Agree with above, I keep my red eyes at around 50% humidity and only lightly mist the tank before lights out.


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

i too have heard that care sheets are normally wrong and that humidity should be lower than suggested.
regarding plants, golden pothos is easily found in garden centers (wash the soil off, then plant in the viv) and for that smaller viv, i'd just stick with that + you can monitor them easier if you can see them. it grows blimin quick anyway!
the moss - i think something more like spagnam moss is what was meant. However, you might not want to use that as it could cause impaction...
look at this for a fogger http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/579184-fogger-chamber-build-guide.html

hope that helps


----------



## Analogtactic (May 4, 2011)

ilovetoads2 said:


> You really should not need a red lamp, and this is going to dry out the air......Andaroo and I keep our tanks with the same opinion, that lower humidity is best...if you have not already, please read his sticky...wet


Thank you. I wanted to he able to see the frogs at night when all my other lights are off, was hoping to use the red light as I read that they can not see this.

I have read the sticky, a little after writting this thread and it has taught me a lot.


----------



## Analogtactic (May 4, 2011)

liamb111 said:


> regarding plants, golden pothos is easily found in garden centers (wash the soil off, then plant in the viv) and for that smaller viv, i'd just stick with that + you can monitor them easier if you can see them. it grows blimin quick anyway!
> look at this for a fogger http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/579184-fogger-chamber-build-guide.html
> 
> hope that helps


Plant these in the pot they come in or the roots directly into my coconut husk fiber?

I was told foggers are a gimic and nothing beats misting.


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

well, if you have drainage (which i wouldn't advise as you've got such a small viv as it is) you would plant into the coco husk but as you don't, i'de take it out it's original pot, wash off the soil off its roots and then re plant it with coco rusk in the pot. this allows you the plant, not losing height of viv and no chemicals in the soil.


----------



## Analogtactic (May 4, 2011)

liamb111 said:


> well, if you have drainage (which i wouldn't advise as you've got such a small viv as it is) you would plant into the coco husk but as you don't, i'de take it out it's original pot, wash off the soil off its roots and then re plant it with coco rusk in the pot. this allows you the plant, not losing height of viv and no chemicals in the soil.


excellent instructions, thank you.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Analogtactic said:


> *Plant these in the pot they come in or the roots directly into my coconut husk fiber?*
> 
> I was told foggers are a gimic and nothing beats misting.


 Either. The advantage of using the pots is that plants are much easier to remove if they peg it, but pothos will tend to root all over the place anyway, as it spreads.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

You could use a moonlight (blue) bulb for night viewing, though it turns everything red...but all of my tanks are in the living room with three lamps and the tellie on...so I can see mine just fine...at first they will be shy, but they will learn they have nothing to fear and may even surprise you how active they are...patience is the key...give them time to settle in, and you will be rewarded for years.


----------



## Analogtactic (May 4, 2011)

ilovetoads2 said:


> You could use a moonlight (blue) bulb for night viewing, though it turns everything red...but all of my tanks are in the living room with three lamps and the tellie on...so I can see mine just fine...at first they will be shy, but they will learn they have nothing to fear and may even surprise you how active they are...patience is the key...give them time to settle in, and you will be rewarded for years.


Mine is in my bedroom, will have to keep my bedroom light off wont I! I have two lava lamps which don't let off much light and my TV. But I think while they settle I will only enter my room to change water and get myself into my bed to sleep.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, not at all...you can get a cloth to cover them at night when you have lights on...and after a couple of weeks, start leaving a lamp on in the corner (during end of day, then leave on when tank lights go out so it is darker for them but not turned on when they are awake to startle them)...I think the most important thing is just to allow them the first while to settle in properly.


----------



## Smivers (Apr 17, 2011)

I've got two two red eyed tree frogs and when I first got them one of them was really lifeless and didn't move for six days. I had been following care sheets that said keep humidity between 80-100% and temps upto 80-85%. I then posted on here as I was worried that it was gonna die and was directed to andaroos sticky at the top of the amphibs section. I changed everything and followed it word for word. The next day once the new humidity and temps had settled my frog hopped into life. It is a very good piece of info and should be followed. Good luck with your new frogs. They are awsome. :2thumb:


----------

